# **Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Solution from INTEGRATED ENGINEERING!**



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

At Integrated Engineering, we have long appreciated the simplicity of the old style mechanical tensioner setup. However, this setup previously had the side effect of decreasing belt wrap on the crankshaft- a common place for the belt to strip it's teeth. We have gone the extra mile to engineer a billet idler roller mount bracket, which will maintain belt wrap on the crank pulley. This will prevent any unnecessary wear on the timing belt, which leads to premature belt failure. It also prevents excess belt vibration between the tensioner and pulley. The manual tensioner will not lose pressure on the timing belt, like the OEM gas-charged tensioners do. This kit is a direct fit for ALL 06A 1.8T engines! 










*Features:* 
-Great upgrade from faulty OEM tensioner 
-CNC machined in house, from 6061 T6 aircraft grade aluminum 
-No charge red anodized finish 
-Roll formed threads for added strength 

Available in a COMPLETE kit with IE billet idler plate, idler roller, manual tensioner, ContiTech timing belt, and all necessary mounting hardware, including a 4140 steel high strength stud. This is everything you need to convert your 06A 1.8T to a manual timing belt tensioner setup! 


















(click below to purchase) 


*INTEGRATED ENGINEERING 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit* 



*Already have a manual tensioner setup? * 

The IE billet idler roller kit is also available. This includes: IE billet idler plate, idler roller, and mounting hardware. This is a great option for you if you already have a manual tensioner setup. 











(click below to purchase) 


*INTEGRATED ENGINEERING Billet Idler Roller Kit *


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

awesome fu(king piece. really cool.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Just what the Dr. ordered. 
Good stuff guys!!!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

about a week ago I said to myself, self you should really design a manual tensioner setup that works. 

Then like bahm pete was in my brain.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

how often do the stock ones really fail


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The stock tensioners fail all the time, if you do a little searching. 

Glad you guys like these, we put some work into them to make them really nice. :thumbup:


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

you guys make awesome stuff :thumbup: 

i'll probably pick one of these up for my motor build


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

Pete, 

Great job as usual, I love the attention to detail you put into this. Most people would overlook the fillet radius at the boss. Great job, no stress risers built into it. Looks like I will be buying this at my next TB change. To bad I just did the TB due to a failed bolt from one of Chris' early kits.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya- thanks! The thread is also roll formed for extra strength- 

Those early studs were unfortunate- the stud we provide is 4140. It cost about 6 times what the other option was, but this is one of those areas where nothing but the best will do. Of course it just uses a spacer and a nut, which ensures it is always loaded in tension rather then bending. 

:thumbup:


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

I might consider this next time when i do my timing belt...:thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

mine should be here today or tomorrow. 

will put up tha PIX when i get it and put it on the new IE stroker motor


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Very nice and about time someone else did this. I have one of the earlier PD Performance kits and heard of the bolts failing. Mine has been fine, asked for a new one, never got it. But that's another story.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

WOOHOO!!!!! 

so i will put up a few more pix when the head is on and the belt is on.....


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

No love for the 058 block?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Not yet at least. We'll consider it though.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

so, i like this piece..... its really nice.

here is a few more shots of it installed, and what it looks like in action on the priming the oil pump vid....


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

VRT said:


> No love for the 058 block?





[email protected] said:


> Not yet at least. We'll consider it though.



I would be in for one for the 058 block.


----------



## baileysjetta (Feb 22, 2007)

*BELT*

THAT BELT LOOKS TIGHT? WHAT METHOD DID YOU USE TO ADJUST TENSION:thumbup: KILLER BUILD


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

def gonna have to get this when it comes time to do my rods


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

Just what I needed, email sent :thumbup:


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Will be ordering a kit when i reach 100k. I already changed the belt at 70k but i used ecstuning kit and it looked like knock off parts lol.


----------



## Sketchykid (Aug 3, 2005)

ok having only done one belt on an AWP, how do you get the belt on there with no ability to "un-tension" the tensioner?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Sketchykid said:


> ok having only done one belt on an AWP, how do you get the belt on there with no ability to "un-tension" the tensioner?


the manual tensioner is based upon an eccentric center section. you use the tool and you can tighten it.

the center portion, the bolt hole is not "centered" rather it is off-centered. so when you turn it, it rotates off-center and gets tighter by pushing on the belt.....

look CLOSELY at the manual tensioner piece..... if you had one in had you would understand better i think.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

PLEASE make the bracket in black so it'll match with everything else going on my engine, i.e., black an fittings, black tial wg & bov, etc etc etc.... Otherwise I'm gonna have to spray bomb such a beautiful bracket.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

We don't have any plans to do them in other colors. You could however buy a raw finish one though and ano it black yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank you IE !!!!!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

did someone say black. (powdercoated)


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

send me one i gave you guys beer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice, I like the powdercoat!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds good to me Mike... just send me the other 46 beers first


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds good to me Mike... just send me the other 46 beers first


i will beat him to the punch, Dave....

:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:
:beer:


oh yeah, i am seeing alot of this type stuff on other threads and websites







, BTW.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn. that's alot of beer.:laugh:
And good pick of the booth.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds good to me Mike... just send me the other 46 beers first


thats fine..my pick of beer? :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i hope you guys are ready to drink.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Got my shipment yesterday


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

alright guys, so i am going to be doing my timing belt probably in the next 6 months or so. I hear about all these OE tensioner failures and this manual tensioner kit looks very nice. i see the eccentric in the tensioner as well as the two holes side by side which i assume are for the tool. do you just use the tool, turn the tensioner until the proper tension and then tighten down the nut?


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

oh and also, do you ever have to readjust the tension on the timing belt since its mechanical?


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

nobody know??


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

cjb88 said:


> oh and also, do you ever have to readjust the tension on the timing belt since its mechanical?


 Check it every oil change (or every other) and you'll be good. Might have to retension it once shortly after the initial install, but other than that, just keep an eye on it every few thousand miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

You will just need to tension it once, and check it after a few hundred miles (belt stretch). After that, you should be good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Mechanical tensioner ftw!


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

Ill have to add one of these rollers to my list.

I dont want to thread jack but instead of starting a whole new post I figure ill just ask here since its IE related.

I need to get some hardware as well and want to order some nord loc washers. I know I need two washers for it to work properly but I cant tell if they come in a set or singles. When I order the washers do I need to order double the amount? Thanks in advance.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

bakana said:


> Ill have to add one of these rollers to my list.
> 
> I dont want to thread jack but instead of starting a whole new post I figure ill just ask here since its IE related.
> 
> *I need to get some hardware as well and want to order some nord loc washers. I know I need two washers for it to work properly but I cant tell if they come in a set or singles. When I order the washers do I need to order double the amount? Thanks in advance.*


 They are sold in singles. 

If you have a Fastenal or Grainger near you, they usually stock certain sizes. I get mine from Fastenal as it becomes more convenient.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

bakana said:


> I need to get some hardware as well and want to order some nord loc washers. I know I need two washers for it to work properly but I cant tell if they come in a set or singles. When I order the washers do I need to order double the amount? Thanks in advance.



The Nord-Locks are sold individually, which consists of two halves. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The AEB roller brackets are on the drafting board today. Should be in production in a few weeks when the machine frees up. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a cool product display that I need to post some photos of. I'll try and get to it tomorrow (or today I guess.)


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

I'm looking at converting over to a manual adjuster, and like to look of your kit... 

But, I am concerned about possible debris entering the belt cover. This is mostly due to the fact that you have eliminated the interface between the old hydraulic tensioner and timing belt cover leaving a huge opening on that side. Is this a valid concern?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

We have not had any issues with our mechanical tensioner setup. I don't think it's much of an issue if you aren't doing WRC or driving through beaches or lakes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Just finished up a fresh batch on the mill.


----------



## ghost of speeding-g60 (Oct 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a cool product display that I need to post some photos of. I'll try and get to it tomorrow (or today I guess.)


pix or it didnt happen


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[URL]http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9078957.html[/URL]

there ya go ghosty


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

derekb727 said:


> there ya go ghosty


???


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

last 10 seconds are hilarious,


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have a cool product display that I need to post some photos of. I'll try and get to it tomorrow (or today I guess.)





ghost of speeding-g60 said:


> pix or it didnt happen





derekb727 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ngineering-2008cc-stroker-build-documented!!!http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9078957.html
> 
> there ya go ghosty



Yea that's the product, but your thread following ability sucks.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

lol, yes i apologize. aaron later corrected me. i figured the new screenname was just one of his many haters who was another retard askin what the part was. my mistake. PLEASE FORGIVE ME


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow Aaron, thanks for the video. You are officially the man!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Buy these guys' manual tensioner kit. They make good stuff. :thumbup: :laugh:

Bought the kit and used it for my timing belt maintenance/BT build. Easy install. Great quality. :thumbup:


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

i know what engine that was... This looks great Aaron, now people can see what it looks like on the engine. Great vid.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

AEB version is going into production this week.


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> AEB version is going into production this week.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a mock-up photo on our Facebook:  CLICK HERE


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just installed my kit. Quality piece!


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Ordered*

Just ordered mine today, overnight shipping. Can't wait to install it tomorrow. I already bought a new hydraulic tensioner and installed it, but the same night saw this product and its benefits had to have it. No more screaming after pulling the pin and being one tooth off. And no more noise from the belt being too tight.  Thanks John for hooking me up with a kit w/o the belt. IE is definitely in my FAVORITES for future buys. MAD Props to IE.


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

How Is the installation on this kit? I am doing my timing belt in two weeks but since I am mechanically inclined I will be taking it to a shop, so what I am trying to figure out is if it will be a lot more labor to install this or is it as simple as changing the timing belt and tensioners?


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

scrubinadub said:


> How Is the installation on this kit? I am doing my timing belt in two weeks but since I am mechanically inclined I will be taking it to a shop, so what I am trying to figure out is if it will be a lot more labor to install this or is it as simple as changing the timing belt and tensioners?


do you read at all or just skim to the end? REALLY?????

aside from just coming to you and doing it for you, i cannot make this any easier for you. and i think you meant since you are *NOT* mechanically inclined you are taking it to people that are.



newto20v said:


> ???


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

why is this not available??? I've got to do my timing belt in a week.:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> why is this not available??? I've got to do my timing belt in a week.:banghead:


They are available. There was a few problems with the website, should be good to go now


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Put mine on a couple weeks ago. Piece of cake, went on perfectly on my AWP engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

AEB version is off for anodizing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Who needs AEB mechanical tensioners?


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Who needs AEB mechanical tensioners?


Im in for one in January!:wave:


----------



## jimgiggles (Nov 16, 2010)

Damn.. just in time. I need one ASAP  AEB that is.. let me know when its available.


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

jimgiggles said:


> Damn.. just in time. I need one ASAP  AEB that is.. let me know when its available.


i take that as the offering that they are available now.... ????


----------



## jimgiggles (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm assuming the anodizing will take a few days, and if he sent it out Monday, then it should be back by the end of the week, then assembly.. etc

I'm anxious


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

AEB tensioners should be back from anodizing here in a few days..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## jimgiggles (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, had to go the old fashioned route, I need to get this car up and running, next time I do the TB, i'll be sure to try it out.. Take me off the list


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there a AWP version ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

For AWP you need the "06A kit."


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just bought one of these kits yesterday, but I have one question. How does that bolt keep from loosening when all the belt tension is pushing on that tensioner. Does it lock in place or does the belt turn in a manner that would only tighten the bolt on the tensioner? I would just be afraid of all the engine vibration and belt tension loosening that bolt then the tensioner swinging down and having the belt slip then there goes my precious AEB head and block.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It's held in place by clamping force from the stud / nut. Same way all the vw 4 cyl's were from the rabbit all the way up to the mk3's. They never slip unless you don't tighten the bolt haha. :thumbup:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

A little Loctite never hurts either.


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

our drag car turning 9800rpm as no issues with this manual set up, for that matter no issues with none
of IE product:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm gonna agree with Marc. My motor can rev to over 8K and I've never had a problem either with the tensioner. Routinely check for proper tension on the belt and you should be good. Makes replacing the belt SO much easier too for the next belt change or if you upgrade to a Gates belt.

:thumbup: to IE's products.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thinking of picking one of these up after my new hydraulic tensioner failing to tensioner properly on a TB replacement and causing head damage... 

Question is, I have a new belt and TB roller already so could I just pick up the billet manual tensioner piece without the rest of the kit?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

bauch1425 said:


> Thinking of picking one of these up after my new hydraulic tensioner failing to tensioner properly on a TB replacement and causing head damage...
> 
> Question is, I have a new belt and TB roller already so could I just pick up the billet manual tensioner piece without the rest of the kit?


 Answered this myself my giving a call. Answer for anyone else wondering is you have to buy the TB roller because you can't get the hardware independently... Lame, but I'm still ordering anyway. lol


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

you should offer the kits with the gates kevlar belt, since this is considered a "performance" upgrade over the stock tensioner.


----------



## Darktuner (Dec 25, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> you should offer the kits with the gates kevlar belt, since this is considered a "performance" upgrade over the stock tensioner.


 yes was thinking the same thing. i see you offer the gates belt with the regualr tensioner but not the mechanical one?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We don't sell the gates belt at all yet. We're sticking with the tried & true (as long as you keep them fresh) conti-tech belts until there is some evidence the gates belt is better. Or as even good.


----------



## Roach the great (Feb 14, 2011)

i just installed this on my daily driver this past weekend awesome product and great quality


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

so if i am having an aeb head on 06a block which kit am i getting? Also if tightening needs to be done to the tensioner after belt stretch, how much room is there really to even do this while engine is in car


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

put my order in today:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys, just a quick picture for you.










This is to show that the belt can be re-tightened without pulling out the motor mount.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

So much easier to do than the stupid 8mm style!


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks alot for the adjustment image, you def know what kit i will be getting . Does the wrench come with the kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

The kit does not include the tool, we are considering offering it on our site sometime in the near future however.

The tool in that picture is a Blue-Point tool (PN - YA8640.)


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

dave, I messaged cassidy about if I can get a kit by wednesday this week but no reply... I guess i'll just go stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

We have both versions (06A & 058) in stock and ready to ship. We could most certainly still get this kit to you by this Wednesday. 

Feel free to place the order online or give us a call Monday Morning. Here's a link to the various kits: http://www.intengineering.com/Billet-Accessories/Timing-Belt-Tensioners/sc504811-1-2/

Thanks!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Parts should arrive tomorrow. Will be on and running hopefully by tomorrow afternoon. Need to install my eurojet pcv kit, coolant flange, timing belt/pump in one day... already did my cct gasket. 

I will post pix, camera battery charged. 
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Judging by my calculations, you should have them now!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

and the car was done at 6pm lol..

props to dave getting me the kit and stuff.:beer:


















thought the nut would be 13 but it was 17mm

also, I have this tool, but it didnt work due to the 17mm nut. 









car runs great. no more annoying belt noise from the hyd tensioner setup. :facepalm:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

300 miles later, no issues. Also rechecked timing belt and still same tension. :thumbup:


----------



## tketke (Jan 9, 2011)

*spacers*

are which of the aluminum spacers that it comes with are you supposed to use on the 06a engines?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

We provide the 058 and 06A kits with the correct spacers. The instructions tell you which spacers go where. We had one anodized red to make this more clear.


----------



## tketke (Jan 9, 2011)

*spacers*

yea i have the spacers with the kit, but I did not receive any instructions with my kit. I ordered it from RAI motorsport


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Please email [email protected] for a copy of the instructions. :thumbup:


----------



## tketke (Jan 9, 2011)

*instructions*

Great. Thank You. It is good to see that you stand by your products past the point of sale there.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

FYI, I have put on 1200miles since I installed. Checked my t-belt and it was slightly loose. pulled the cover and re-tensioned the belt and all is well now. :thumbup:

also can u pm me the PN's for the small roller and tensioner wheel for future purposes (I keep records of my stuff) thanks


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

Bump for an excellent company, idea, and products. 

part number on the 16v roller tensioner????


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Slimjimmn said:


> and the car was done at 6pm lol..
> 
> props to dave getting me the kit and stuff.:beer:
> 
> ...



Could someone post up a source to buy that tool? I realized I don't have one and my timing belt is feeling just a little bit loose...but I don't have a good method to tighten it up.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Its about time for me to change my TB again and I was thinking about going this route, but I have a few questions. Is it any easier to get the belt on by switching to this setup, because thats what took up most of my time last time I changed it? Where do you get the tool used to tighten the pulley? Lastly, anyone else who went this route feel free to let me know how you like it. Thanks.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Bump

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

dbn23quattro said:


> Its about time for me to change my TB again and I was thinking about going this route, but I have a few questions. Is it any easier to get the belt on by switching to this setup, because thats what took up most of my time last time I changed it? Where do you get the tool used to tighten the pulley? Lastly, anyone else who went this route feel free to let me know how you like it. Thanks.



Sorry about that, day dreaming over here- Lets see- yes, the belt goes on easier... It still takes a little bit of coordination to get it on there, but it's nothing like with the stock damper. I've been trying to find a good source for the tools so we can provide them, but until then- I sourced ours from the snap on guy under their blue point line a long time ago. I believe they may be on ebay and such as well. 

Pete


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, putting the belt back on was a huge pain, so I'm glad to hear it goes on easier. My cousin is a mechanic and sees the snap on man once a week so getting the tool shouldn't be a problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone else care to comment?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

belt goes on way easier. if you took the time to read this thread you would see how simple it is to do as there is a video of how to tension the belt with this part. and the using of the tool.

the tool can be found for cheap. look how fast, easy, and simple a quick ebay search finds one for $20.99 with free shipping.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...vw+timing+belt+tool&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

I did take the time to read the thread, and I'm sure using the hydraulic tensioner would also look easy on a cutaway sitting on a bench, just wanted see if it is that easy when doing it in the car

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all your orders and comment guys :beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

groggory said:


> Could someone post up a source to buy that tool? I realized I don't have one and my timing belt is feeling just a little bit loose...but I don't have a good method to tighten it up.


I got mine from ecs, the big 10" her 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Engine/Timing/Tools/


----------



## thedailyhustle (Mar 7, 2006)

Dang! I just completed my timing belt change on my 1.8T AWP with new hydraulic tensioner, wish I would have heard about this sooner!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

thedailyhustle said:


> Dang! I just completed my timing belt change on my 1.8T AWP with new hydraulic tensioner, wish I would have heard about this sooner!


In 4 to 20k miles when your tensioner stops tensioning will be a great time to replace the tensioner and roller. Just leave the water pump and belt


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have this manual tensioner setup and its waaay easier to put on the belt...only thing I question is how well i tension it, normally its too tight and my waterpump makes a supercharger whining sound, and other times im afraid its too loose and that it it will slip. I just have a hard time finding that sweet spot. Do you wanna tighten the nut real tight or just snug?


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

The nut gets tightened to 40 ft/lb, and I agree about the tension. At first I had it way too tight and it was huming. Now I have it to where it seems too loose, but the belt is still moving itself off the cam pulley a little so I might have to loosen it some more.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I used my snap ring pliers to adjust tension. 


Question for IE I ordered and installed your new spacer for my setup and for some reason the belt is hanging off the camshaft pully about 1/16 - 1/8 of an inch. This is bothering me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Please check that you have the correct spacers in the right spots- particularly at the roller- we never have issues with these things tracking too far out. You can also check the belt tension, it should do just barely less then 1/4 turn on the segment between the water pump and the cam gear. If it's whining like a supercharger, it's too tight. Belt tracking too far in is usually a bent / dented roller from an overtorqued nut- the newer kits are immune to this. Not all engines are going to be the same though since tiny machining errors in the flatness of your head etc will cause the belt to track to different sides etc.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Budsdubbin said:


> I used my snap ring pliers to adjust tension.
> 
> 
> Question for IE I ordered and installed your new spacer for my setup and for some reason the belt is hanging off the camshaft pully about 1/16 - 1/8 of an inch. This is bothering me.


same here, I've heard its due to being over tensioned. I'll let you know if I get mine back in line.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Aarons knows!


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

HHAHAHA Aaron plays with bolts


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, after an hour of tensioning and re-tensioning the only thing I accomplished was getting covered in sweat and eaten alive by mosquitos. It still rides off the cam pulley about 1/16th".


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

dbn23quattro said:


> Well, after an hour of tensioning and re-tensioning the only thing I accomplished was getting covered in sweat and eaten alive by mosquitos. It still rides off the cam pulley about 1/16th".


Is this on an 06A engine? Please make sure you have the correct spacer behind the timing tensioner. The new style spacer should fit around the backside of the timing tensioner. If that was installed backwards for some reason, that would cause incorrect spacing.

Feel free to shoot me an email, or give us a call so we can help troubleshoot the issue. :thumbup:

Cassidy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Budsdubbin said:


> I used my snap ring pliers to adjust tension.
> 
> 
> Question for IE I ordered and installed your new spacer for my setup and for some reason the belt is hanging off the camshaft pully about 1/16 - 1/8 of an inch. This is bothering me.


Please verify the spacer is seated around the back side of the tensioner pulley. What part number camshaft pulley is on your car?


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Is this on an 06A engine? Please make sure you have the correct spacer behind the timing tensioner. The new style spacer should fit around the backside of the timing tensioner. If that was installed backwards for some reason, that would cause incorrect spacing.
> 
> Feel free to shoot me an email, or give us a call so we can help troubleshoot the issue. :thumbup:
> 
> Cassidy


Yes, its an 06A and the spacer is on right. I'll try to get some pictures when I get home. Could you give me an idea of where the two holes for the tool are once you have the belt tensioned? What I mean by that is are they at 12 o'clock or 11 o'clock etc...? I've tried a lot of different tensions but it still rides off a little everytime.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

dbn23quattro said:


> Yes, its an 06A and the spacer is on right. I'll try to get some pictures when I get home. Could you give me an idea of where the two holes for the tool are once you have the belt tensioned? What I mean by that is are they at 12 o'clock or 11 o'clock etc...? I've tried a lot of different tensions but it still rides off a little everytime.


Pull counter clock wise and depending on belt stretch I see bout 11 to 12 o clock :thumbup: you might order up a new spacer and tensioner to try out. My old ina manual tensioner did that very thing, road the inner side tho I think. Now im not saying it was the wrong spacer by any means but I've seen the belt ride in different spots before. And no it didn't fray the belt at all, just had a slight gangsta lean .


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

velocity196 said:


> Pull counter clock wise and depending on belt stretch I see bout 11 to 12 o clock :thumbup: you might order up a new spacer and tensioner to try out. My old ina manual tensioner did that very thing, road the inner side tho I think. Now im not saying it was the wrong spacer by any means but I've seen the belt ride in different spots before. And no it didn't fray the belt at all, just had a slight gangsta lean .


the older setups used a washer that would cause the belt to ride too far to the inside if over tightened, but that has been fixed. I've tried everywhere from 10 to 1 o'clock and it rides the outside everywhere.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Is this on an 06A engine? Please make sure you have the correct spacer behind the timing tensioner. The new style spacer should fit around the backside of the timing tensioner. If that was installed backwards for some reason, that would cause incorrect spacing.
> 
> Feel free to shoot me an email, or give us a call so we can help troubleshoot the issue. :thumbup:
> 
> Cassidy


Email has been sent


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Please verify the spacer is seated around the back side of the tensioner pulley. What part number camshaft pulley is on your car?


Having this same problem and everything is installed correct with new spacer....belt over hangs 1/16......i guess i will try and loosen the belt:............... HAs anyone found a fix yet


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't :banghead:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

My belt is tensioned according to spec. I've went through my setup twice and theres nothing I can do I am 100% certain the spacer is machined wrong. Specially if there are others with the some issue.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm thinking the same thing, and my belt is starting to wear on the outside just from a few minutes of idling; So... I guess I'm going back to the hydraulic tensioner :banghead: There went $200 down the drain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The total stack height, from the head to the outside roller flange- is exactly the same on our setup as the OE setup... So it's not like the spacer is incorrect- One thing about the 16v roller though is that the 1.8t roller has a bit of a cone shaped belt centering setup- wheras the 16v setup lets it move further out to the sides before stopping it. In any case, email us and cassidy will get you sorted out one way or another. I really have no clue why on some engines the belt persists on riding out to the outside edge- it's close to the edge of the pulley on dave's car, but on our dyno engine it's in about 1/16". :screwy:


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

I sent an email Friday afternoon and still haven't heard anything back. I know you don't work on weekends and thats understandable, but I have to have my car back up and running now so I don't have time to wait for this to get resolved. I know you guys would make it right, but I have to get it done because my borrowed car needs to be returned.


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Double checked mine and everything is correct. Not sure what to do.....if the spacer was a 1/16 smaller would the problem be solved?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Regardless if the setup on your dyno is ok or not doesn't change the fact there are a few of us with the same issue. There is always a possibility of production error, I'm sure you guys will figure out the problem and make things right .:thumbup:


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine rides closer to the inside edge if anything, belts not fraying or anything though, but 40ftbls on the bolt? That seems like alot for something thats installed in an aluminum head...can you verify this Cassidy?


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

. 

What to do?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Did anyone check out my pix from the last page? no issues here other than noisey pump whine


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Mine was riding like that 20thgti2376, i slacked the tension down a bit and it came back. 

Now its riding directly on the edge, rather then over it like your picture is showing.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

can i buy just the tensioner pully anywhere? I bought the idler, did not realize the tensioner pully was different too.


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Mine was riding like that 20thgti2376, i slacked the tension down a bit and it came back.
> 
> Now its riding directly on the edge, rather then over it like your picture is showing.


So your solution was to back the belt tenstion off slightly?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep,

backed it off, ran the motor, checked. 

its on the ragged edge, But not over.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

20thgti2376 said:


> .
> 
> What to do?


your turbo is too big, downsize and the belt will work betteropcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

Please make sure there is 90* of flex in the belt. I have seen people over tighten their belts with these manual setups, which seems to be the cause of the belts riding outward. Our spacer puts the tensioner in the exact same spot as OEM, so that won't be the cause of belts riding outward.

As far as torque specs go, the stud should be threaded in the head by hand, and torque the nut on the stud to *40 ft/lbs.*

Please let me know if you have any other questions/concerns. You can always email me also, at [email protected].

Thanks, Cassidy


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

i tightenend the **** out of my belt and it rides right in the middle...


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> i tightenend the **** out of my belt and it rides right in the middle...


Tried that to... no such luck


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I finally got my belt to stay put. I had to put it all the way to the inside of the pulleys. Everytime I tried it in the center it would ride off. Hopefully this will help you guys.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Ignore my previous post. After driving around for a little while today the belt has rode back off the outside edge


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

how far in did you put the stud in the head for the roller? did you use locktite?


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> how far in did you put the stud in the head for the roller? did you use locktite?


Screwed it in as far as I could and I did use some loctite. The belt went from the inside edge of the tensioner to the outside edge. I positive the tensioner isn't moving in or out. I moved the belt back to the inside a little while ago and made it a little tighter this time. Its staying put so far, but I haven't driven it yet. I just let idle for a little while and gave it a few revs. I'll give an update tmrw after I take it for a spin.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

So I have a question for IE. Well a couple. 

I am looking at getting one of the kits. Questions are, How many miles have people put on these kits. Are they seeing any issues with them. So far all I am seeing is very low miles. I dont think I saw one post with over 5k on this setup. Or did I miss something?

Do you plan on offering just the bearing/ idler for replacement or will a person have to buy the assem. Or did you design it with normal bearings as to allow people to service it as needed?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

put a couple of these kits on friends cars..no issues...one has 60k on it and we did teh revised spacer recently...no issues. belt tension is a very big thing, i also see a lot of over tightened belts.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> put a couple of these kits on friends cars..no issues...one has 60k on it and we did teh revised spacer recently...no issues. belt tension is a very big thing, i also see a lot of over tightened belts.


And with this setup it takes maybe 3hrs to slap a new belt on.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

dbn23quattro said:


> Screwed it in as far as I could and I did use some loctite. The belt went from the inside edge of the tensioner to the outside edge. I positive the tensioner isn't moving in or out. I moved the belt back to the inside a little while ago and made it a little tighter this time. Its staying put so far, but I haven't driven it yet. I just let idle for a little while and gave it a few revs. I'll give an update tmrw after I take it for a spin.


Drove it a little finally and it stayed put. Only went 6 miles so it might not mean a whole lot but so far so good. I tightened it to where it hums a little when you rev but its quiet at idle.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

Well I am not worried about the time to install or anything like that. Just more wanted to know the life span people are seeing. 

I know this is a newer setup so high milage tests might not be out there. 

Used to be a VW tech. So not woried about the tension issue. Though you would think VW would just use a deflection spec other then " turn the belt 90*" because that is subjective to how strong you are. 

****, the stuff I work on now, for doing the belts, I use a harmonic frequency tester. Again, way more accurate the testers are cheep as well so techs could get them for belt adj. you would just need a spec.


----------



## jluck1 (May 5, 2011)

anybody that wants to dump theres, I want one!:beer:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

ordering my tensioner today :beer:


----------



## areyouanywhere (Jun 20, 2009)

Just changed my TB a couple weeks ago to this new setup. Mine also rides off the outside edge 1/16th-1/8th. But, when I looked at the old belt, it did look like this also.

What I am really wondering is, how to I adjust the belt tension now when I can't fit a torque wrench in to re-tighten the nut after losing and tighting the belt? Do I have to take the engine mount off again???


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

areyouanywhere said:


> Just changed my TB a couple weeks ago to this new setup. Mine also rides off the outside edge 1/16th-1/8th. But, when I looked at the old belt, it did look like this also.
> 
> What I am really wondering is, how to I adjust the belt tension now when I can't fit a torque wrench in to re-tighten the nut after losing and tighting the belt? Do I have to take the engine mount off again???


remove the engine mount, should give you plenty of access to the tensioner pulley


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

areyouanywhere said:


> Just changed my TB a couple weeks ago to this new setup. Mine also rides off the outside edge 1/16th-1/8th. But, when I looked at the old belt, it did look like this also.
> 
> What I am really wondering is, how to I adjust the belt tension now when I can't fit a torque wrench in to re-tighten the nut after losing and tighting the belt? Do I have to take the engine mount off again???


I just use a wrench, with the new spacers, overtightening the nut shouldn't hurt anything 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I read somewhere that you use the tensioner from an 84' Rabbit, I ordered one for an 84 Rabbit 1.8 motor and the tensioner is too narrow for the timing belt to sit into.

Did I order the wrong one?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

its pretty hard to torque that 17mm nut to 40nm with a wrench with the mount on unless u got some pretty strong arms dude.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Jason_Reuben said:


> So I have a question for IE. Well a couple.
> 
> I am looking at getting one of the kits. Questions are, How many miles have people put on these kits. Are they seeing any issues with them. So far all I am seeing is very low miles. I dont think I saw one post with over 5k on this setup. Or did I miss something?
> 
> Do you plan on offering just the bearing/ idler for replacement or will a person have to buy the assem. Or did you design it with normal bearings as to allow people to service it as needed?


We have many customers using these kits, which have been available for about a year now. As far as mileage goes, I am not sure how many miles people have put on their setups. 

The idler roller is the OEM 1.8T piece. We designed these so that they can easily be replaced if need be. We do not currently have them listed on our website separately, but we do have them available.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

-Cassidy


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> its pretty hard to torque that 17mm nut to 40nm with a wrench with the mount on unless u got some pretty strong arms dude.


Not really, and you can always use a cheater bar. By the way, my belt has rode back off again, I guess its just gonna stay that way.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

> The idler roller is the OEM 1.8T piece. We designed these so that they can easily be replaced if need be. We do not currently have them listed on our website separately, but we do have them available.



Sorry if I dont understand. So the new idler that is bolted to your braket is just a OEM idler? 

Am I understanding you correct? 

Either way I am going to order a setup here in a little as I just replaced my belt less then 15k miles ago and something in the timing cover is starting to make noise again. :banghead:
What a bad design from VW.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

bump 

this will be going on the car soon, anyone seen any issues, complaints, feedback on this?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dub-Nub said:


> bump
> 
> this will be going on the car soon, anyone seen any issues, complaints, feedback on this?


 I've had my manual timing belt setup on for about 30k. I check it the belt tension every oil change. It still gives me 90 degrees of twist (exactly what it's supposed to give). 

The belt shows near zero edge wear, so it's all wearing nice and level. 

Very good product. 

Make sure you get the idler pulley backing plate (IE is including these now)


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

groggory said:


> I've had my manual timing belt setup on for about 30k. I check it the belt tension every oil change. It still gives me 90 degrees of twist (exactly what it's supposed to give).
> 
> The belt shows near zero edge wear, so it's all wearing nice and level.
> 
> ...


 
Good deal, do you know if the OEM idlet pulley can be re-used? I see they sell the kit with and without.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dub-Nub said:


> Good deal, do you know if the OEM idlet pulley can be re-used? I see they sell the kit with and without.


 How much of a difference is it between the two? I'd just skip the judgement call and replace it.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

groggory said:


> How much of a difference is it between the two? I'd just skip the judgement call and replace it.


 $100


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dub-Nub said:


> $100


 Could you link to the two items in question?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

groggory said:


> Could you link to the two items in question?


 BAM 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9407842.html 

and BAM 

http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9327075-1-2.html


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dub-Nub said:


> BAM
> 
> http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p9407842.html
> 
> ...


 Well, the idler pulley is the heart and soul of whole thing. If you want to convert from hydraulic tensioner -> manual tensioner that is technically the only item you need. The IE idler roller is only a recommended part. 

So I'm not totally getting you. That tensioner/roller I think is just an OEM part from a 16V 1.8...nothing fancy. They include a hardened stud, a custom aluminum backing plate (so the tensioner won't deform if you overcrank it), and a hard nut to put it all together. 

I think you should get the whole kit if you're converting. 

Or do you mean you already have the stud, nut, and roller on your car? 

I don't see where the confusion lies here.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

no confusion, just didn't fully understand the concept of conversion since i havent researched this area much. Now i do :thumbup:


----------



## billbraski (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm having the same problems it seems a few other are having, the belt wants to ride off the cam gear about an 1/8 of an inch or so. 

I've tried tightening it, tried loosening it, same problem. 

As for twisting it 90 half way between the cam and the water pump, it seems like I have to put barely any tension on it at all to get it that loose. In the video it looks like he turns the holes to about 12-1 o'clock to get the proper tension. If I turn it to that position I can barely turn it 20 degrees or so. To be able to twist it 90 degrees I had to loosen it all the way to about 6-7 o'clock, and even then I can barely twist it that much. 

Is it possible they sent me the wrong belt? The tensioner is barely putting any tension on it, if any at all and that thing is still tight as hell. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## billbraski (Jul 26, 2011)

Just realized after loosening the tensioner to the point where I can twist the belt 90 degrees that the timing belt is now making contact with the motor mount. Luckily I only ran it about 10 seconds before shutting it off because I heard a flapping sound. Timing didn't change, thank god. 

Starting to wish I got the hydraulic tensioner


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Go find someone with experience to help.

The kit works


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is the manual tensioner spacer recommended or required for the late 06a?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Required I believe


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I guess I bought the kit too early then. I haven't had any issues and I have had the original kit w/o spacer on for about 3k. However the timing belt does the rub outside lip of the tensioner more than I like. So I guess twenty dollars is nothing when you think about a possible belt failure. 

I being ordering one soon, don't run out before November!


----------



## billbraski (Jul 26, 2011)

groggory said:


> Go find someone with experience to help.
> 
> The kit works


I'm sure it does, and I would much rather have it than the hydraulic setup. Seems really well made too.

I took the car in today to get the codes cleared and the throttle adapted. Had the guy mess around with it while it was there to see if he could figure it out. It's a real good VW shop and they have installed these kits before with no problem. 

After a couple hours playing with it they couldn't get the belt to sit flush either. 

Oh well, I guess I'll just leave it like that. 1/16 of an inch shouldn't matter much, just kinda freaks me out a bit. Really don't want to go through rebuilding that head again.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it riding off a little. Mine is the same way and the belt seems fine after 5000 miles. Never could get it to stay all the way on no matter what I tried.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Pete, Dave or Cassidy....

Please get in touch with me. Sent you guys a PM, VM and E-mail. Thanks

Viriato


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

almost 9,000 miles and still going strong. Adjusted after the first 500miles and haven't touched it since. 
Great product!eace:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Slimjimmn said:


> almost 9,000 miles and still going strong. Adjusted after the first 500miles and haven't touched it since.
> Great product!eace:


Bout the same here


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

could i get an price for an t-belt kit with..........

Gates Racing Kevlar timing belt

Manual Timing Belt Tensioner

metal impeller water pump

and what ever else is needed for an 03' AWP motor


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone know the thread size and pitch and length for the two bolts on the left side of the bracket?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

should be m8x1.25 I believe 
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Get them from the dealer, they are M7 x 1.00 bolts- you can source them around on the internet, but they'll be ugly and not have a flanged head... That's the main reason why our kit reuses the OE hardware there. :thumbup:


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

Getting ready to install this kit on my audi and have a quick question. I'm assuming the torque for the idler pulley to the machined bracket is 18 ft-lbs like the stock idler pulley, is this correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkfinn (Nov 16, 2006)

Just checked mine after about 1000 miles, and I'm having the same problem that several others are. It's riding off the front of the cam gear a little. 

 

The edge of the belt looks okay, and I don't see any signs of the belt rubbing on the inside of the upper cover, although there's a little rubber "dust" inside the cover. 

I haven't played with the tension yet, but from what others have posted, I'm not sure if that will make any difference or not. 

Do I need to be concerned about this, or just keep an eye on it?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

at my last oil change i checked my belt and it rides exactly the same as shown in "pkfinn's" photo. it seems the manual tensioner is sitting slightly too far away from the block with the supplied spacer allowing the belt to ride on the outer edge of the cam gear. what are the odds of IE releasing an spacer that will move the tensioner slightly closer to the block putting the belt on the cam gear 100% onto the pulley?


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

Anybody have an answer for the torque on the idler pulley? And any thoughts on the position of the belt in relation to the cam gear?? Thanks in advance, I'm looking to install this kit within the next week or two.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

kpi103 said:


> Anybody have an answer for the torque on the idler pulley? And any thoughts on the position of the belt in relation to the cam gear?? Thanks in advance, I'm looking to install this kit within the next week or two.


 The tensioner nut should be tensioned to 45 ft*lbs ( The manual tensioner in the mk2 bentley for the 8v says 33 ft/lbs...but we should not follow this! -Per [email protected])


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thats the tensioner pulley torque, but I'm looking for the idler pulley torque (the one the threads into the IE bracket). Thanks for the response


----------



## mrstlouis (May 27, 2012)

how hard is it to adjust/tighten with the timing belt cover on, motor mount connected, etc?


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I'm due for my second timing belt change (140k miles) and I'm considering changing over to the manual tensioner setup. In addition to the kit below, are there any other items that are needed?

http://www.intengineering.com/bille...-manual-timing-belt-tensioner-kit-w-pump.html


Also, is there still the issue of the belt not riding entirely on the cam gear? I've never had an issue with my factory setup, so the alignment issue is a little concerning. Also, how much of a tear down is needed to re-tension the belt in the future?

Thanks!
Joe P.
'02 GTI 337


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mrstlouis said:


> how hard is it to adjust/tighten with the timing belt cover on, motor mount connected, etc?


You need to remove the upper timing belt cover to tighten it.

FYI...I've been running with the manual setup for around 30k and the belt twist is perfect still. You should be able to get 90 degrees of belt twist at the middle of the longest belt segment.

Once you have the cover off, it's pretty easy as long as you have the tensioning tool.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

So I finally got around to install this on my vehicular automobile. The install was pretty simple, just time consuming and hand bruising. 

My only concern is the actual tensioner nut, the blue one that you tighten last. I feel like the threads are not correct for the stud. When i would spin it on the stud before i put everything together it would wobble. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The blue coating sometimes gets applied a little thick on the inside of the nut- it's there for corrosion resistance and visibility... Anyways, that can make them feel a little wonky sometimes. We run a tap through them to clean them up, but maybe something is still weird with that nut. 

I'd recommend you not use it if it shows any sign of run out (wobble). They are M10 x 1.50- either make sure to get a quality nut which is plated for corrosion, or shoot us an email and we can send you out another one. Sorry for the issue! 

Pete


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I have everything in the IE kit except the stud, and the stock one is a little short with the tensioner spacer on. I see that it's an M10 x 1.5, but can you post the other specs of the stud?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The blue coating sometimes gets applied a little thick on the inside of the nut- it's there for corrosion resistance and visibility... Anyways, that can make them feel a little wonky sometimes. We run a tap through them to clean them up, but maybe something is still weird with that nut.
> 
> I'd recommend you not use it if it shows any sign of run out (wobble). They are M10 x 1.50- either make sure to get a quality nut which is plated for corrosion, or shoot us an email and we can send you out another one. Sorry for the issue!
> 
> Pete


 If you look at my picture and check the stud, i have another nut that is the same pitch which came off the car i believe. I may use that one. I will also stop by Ace hardware and check for any corrosion resistant nuts at lunch.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

jbrehm said:


> I have everything in the IE kit except the stud, and the stock one is a little short with the tensioner spacer on. I see that it's an M10 x 1.5, but can you post the other specs of the stud?


 I believe the stud and nut are both high grade pieces. I would be careful to get high quality replacements, not ordinary hardware


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

The stud is 4340 but the nut is nothing special.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The stud is 4340 but the nut is nothing special.


 Would you mind posting the stud specs to help out the previous poster?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I noticed people are concerned with the belt not riding fully on the cam gear but IMHO, I've done this swap and dozens of stock belt swaps on many VAG engines and regardless whether you use a Duralast autozone belt or a gates racing belt, they all sit off the edge some as much as 1/8th inch. There is nothing to be concerned about. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Dub-Nub said:


> If you look at my picture and check the stud, i have another nut that is the same pitch which came off the car i believe. I may use that one. I will also stop by Ace hardware and check for any corrosion resistant nuts at lunch.


 I stopped by Ace and picked up a stainless steel M 10 x 1.50 nut. .98 cents. It threaded into the stud MUCH better. I feel quiet safer with it on. We will see in the long run, if something goes wrong then aeb it is. 

I would recommend IE to check their nuts :laugh:. A bad batch may have come out. Using a space screw i have with the same pitch i was able to wiggle the IE provided nut when it half way on the screw.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The stud is 4340 but the nut is nothing special.


 sad day 

I never got a blue nut. Then again I bought my kit a year ago.


----------



## blkmgc20 (Jul 11, 2003)

groggory said:


> The tensioner nut should be tensioned to 45 ft*lbs ( The manual tensioner in the mk2 bentley for the 8v says 33 ft/lbs...but we should not follow this! -Per [email protected])


 Just wanted to verify the torque on the tensioner nut. Is it 40 lbs/ft or 45 lbs/ft? I'm reading different specs throughout this thread. And the IE instructions say 33 lbs/ft, which I'm assuming needs to be updated.


----------



## BTimola (Oct 12, 2010)

Is this for the timing belt or for the serpentine belt? How Mich is it w a bely


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

BTimola said:


> Is this for the timing belt or for the serpentine belt? How Mich is it w a bely


 Timing belt


----------



## BTimola (Oct 12, 2010)

The links take u to ur website but not the full kit. Do u have a direct link


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

Has anyone come up with a solution for this?





pkfinn said:


> Just checked mine after about 1000 miles, and I'm having the same problem that several others are. It's riding off the front of the cam gear a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

kpi103 said:


> Anybody have an answer for the torque on the idler pulley? And any thoughts on the position of the belt in relation to the cam gear?? Thanks in advance, I'm looking to install this kit within the next week or two.



Here is a video we put together to show the proper belt tension technique when using the 1.8T manual tensioner kit.


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm having this same issue still. I thought we had it solved last night. It was riding flush. Checked it this morning, hanging over again. FYI, this is with the new tensioner spacer, everything carefully torqued, Conti belt, and carefully tensioned? Ideas??? 



PhantomDubs said:


> Has anyone come up with a solution for this?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

has anyone had luck using the tool in this photo to adjust the manual tensioner with the motor in the car? on my TT its next to impossible to get this tool into the right location. i ended up having to make a custom abortion of a tool to get my tensioner adjusted. 










(sorry for stealing the photo)


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

never had problems, but i have an OOLLLDDd VW tool for MKI tb setup lol


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your MK1 probably has more room to work with too, since it's a custom set up. I haven't seen the engine bay of your car though. Do you have the coolant ball, and all the hoses in your way?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I've done several mkiv kits with my tool, not counting my car when i replied. I'm not running an ie kit on my car, the kit wasn't available that long ago

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

can IE reply to my inquiry about the squeek i developed from this kit and tensioner?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dub-Nub said:


> can IE reply to my inquiry about the squeek i developed from this kit and tensioner?


Your best bet on that sort of issues is to give them a call. Forums are great for sharing information, but not the best for looking for timely answers from companies.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

carsluTT said:


> has anyone had luck using the tool in this photo to adjust the manual tensioner with the motor in the car? on my TT its next to impossible to get this tool into the right location. i ended up having to make a custom abortion of a tool to get my tensioner adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a similar tool on my mk4 GTI.

Once the motor mount, coolant ball, and lines are out of the way, it's not too bad. If you're trying to tension the belt with all that stuff in the way, you're kinda screwed.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

#1 problem is customer/installer over tightening the setup..hence the squealing and more.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> #1 problem is customer/installer over tightening the setup..hence the squealing and more.


The tightness is good. There is play in the belt, enough to turn belt 90*. I may have to dish out more money to replace the tensioner due to it being worn out or bad manufactured from the tensioner company. It did it right out of the box and i havent adjusted the tension on it, so it slacked up a bit since install and it still does it..even worse.


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> #1 problem is customer/installer over tightening the setup..hence the squealing and more.


SOOO true. I had mine way overtightened. When tightened to spec, it's looser than I imagined. But since I finally set it properly, no problems, no noise. Well, it still rides about a 1/16", maybe a hair more over the edge. Kind of bothers me still, but I keep an eye on it and it's alright I guess.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

groggory said:


> I use a similar tool on my mk4 GTI.
> 
> Once the motor mount, coolant ball, and lines are out of the way, it's not too bad. If you're trying to tension the belt with all that stuff in the way, you're kinda screwed.


I have all my coolant stuff still in, honestly the hardest thing about the whole process is removing the upper timing belt cover :banghead:.

I usually put one prong in and pull tensioner up, shove my hand in to hold it in place, and get the other prong in and my tool sits at about 9-10 o'clock for 90 degrees of tension. grab a 17 open end and tighten away.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> The tightness is good. There is play in the belt, enough to turn belt 90*. I may have to dish out more money to replace the tensioner due to it being worn out or bad manufactured from the tensioner company. It did it right out of the box and i havent adjusted the tension on it, so it slacked up a bit since install and it still does it..even worse.


A friend's was squeezing for 2 days then the tensioner split apart...bent valves. I would replace the tensioner to be safe. It's only about $15-20.


----------



## crew_cali (Jan 1, 2009)

*Need help vw jetta 1.8t*

Installed the IE kit timing and everything was set went to start and it whines very loud any idea what it could be?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crew_cali said:


> Installed the IE kit timing and everything was set went to start and it whines very loud any idea what it could be?


 Gates belt? Normal if it is


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

crew_cali said:


> Installed the IE kit timing and everything was set went to start and it whines very loud any idea what it could be?


 Overtightened tb

Or bad waterpump

Or accessory belt tensioner incorrectly installed


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

groggory said:


> Overtightened tb
> 
> Or bad waterpump
> 
> Or accessory belt tensioner incorrectly installed


 Agreed if its a normal belt but the gates racing belt does have a whine to it. Not obnoxious but you hear it on idle revs. 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

HavokRuels said:


> Agreed if its a normal belt but the gates racing belt does have a whine to it. Not obnoxious but you hear it on idle revs.
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 No whine for me.

~10k on my gates racing belt and ie kit


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

groggory said:


> No whine for me.
> 
> ~10k on my gates racing belt and ie kit


 I think we have different definitions on whine lol 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## JMBoriss (Jun 4, 2012)

Should my belt look like this? I have about 100 miles on it. I'm more concerned about the line down the center of the belt. I'm hoping it's just there because the manual tensioner from IE has a groove in it. 

Belt has 90 degrees of flex and torqued everything to IE's specs. 40/33.

Anyways, awesome kit.


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

JMBoriss said:


> Should my belt look like this? I have about 100 miles on it. I'm more concerned about the line down the center of the belt. I'm hoping it's just there because the manual tensioner from IE has a groove in it.


Yeah they all tend to do that, especially the black belts.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

So I'm about to do my timing belt 175k and worried about this belt riding off a little, has this issue been fixed yet? Will doing it this way save me lots of time on the timing belt install and if I run into issues with it by chance being off a tooth? Thanks


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> So I'm about to do my timing belt 175k and worried about this belt riding off a little, has this issue been fixed yet? Will doing it this way save me lots of time on the timing belt install and if I run into issues with it by chance being off a tooth? Thanks


I forgot to ask, will this fit engine code AWD...on your website it says for late 06A models....? Thank you, trying to get 3.5 kit


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> I forgot to ask, will this fit engine code AWD...on your website it says for late 06A models....? Thank you, trying to get 3.5 kit


Hmmm


----------



## corocco (Jul 29, 2001)

I don't think anything was done to remedy the situation. I had the same issue on an AWP install last year and ended up getting a machine shop to shave a little off the back of the IE supplied spacer in order to keep the belt from riding off the cam gear. 

And yes, I followed IE instructions adjusting the belt to 90deg. I even tried adjusting the belt to varying degrees of tension (from very loose to very tight) while on an engine stand but the belt would always end up riding along the outside lip of the manual tensioner (hence, slightly riding off the cam gear).

Eventually I discovered that at least in my application, the depth of the IE spacer pushed the manual tensioner out enough to cause a problem so I had it shaved down (a very minimal amount).


----------



## Kp5609 (May 14, 2013)

Sorry for the thread revival, but how's everyones Manual Tensioner holding up? Im planning on doing this job in spring 2016, or @ 145k. Just want to know what its like for those who live where the winter gets to -10f at times. Do i have to re-tention or is it going to be fine? Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

I ran it on my stage 2 daily car for a few years, hit -40 -> -45c quite a few times without an issue. 

I checked tension every so often, or if I was doing an oil change but never really needed to adjust it or etc.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> I ran it on my stage 2 daily car for a few years, hit -40 -> -45c quite a few times without an issue.
> 
> I checked tension every so often, or if I was doing an oil change but never really needed to adjust it or etc.


Mine's been running in sunny socal for ~80k. I just tensioned it for the first time last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kp5609 (May 14, 2013)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> I ran it on my stage 2 daily car for a few years, hit -40 -> -45c quite a few times without an issue.
> 
> I checked tension every so often, or if I was doing an oil change but never really needed to adjust it or etc.


Wow thats freezing, I'm assuming you're from canada region no? How many miles on this kit so far? 



groggory said:


> Mine's been running in sunny socal for ~80k. I just tensioned it for the first time last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats good to know it will last the life of the belt without failing, i plan on sticking to the 60k interval, I'm very paranoid/anal since its my daily, stage 2 unitronic for about 25k and holding up just fine for now, typical maintenance!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Kp5609 said:


> Thats good to know it will last the life of the belt without failing, i plan on sticking to the 60k interval, I'm very paranoid/anal since its my daily, stage 2 unitronic for about 25k and holding up just fine for now, typical maintenance!


I'm running the blue gates belt, FYI. The belt is showing little to no wear. I'll probably change it in another 20k or so.


----------



## Kp5609 (May 14, 2013)

groggory said:


> I'm running the blue gates belt, FYI. The belt is showing little to no wear. I'll probably change it in another 20k or so.


Yup, i bought that belt too, just waiting to put it in now, me and a good friend will most likely be doing it once i hit the mileage. I got the "Ultimate Timing belt kit" from ECS but the garbage URO tensioner was already leaking so i did so searching and found hour stories of these things ****ting out so i figure the manual tension i have yet to read that its failed for anyone yet, so gives me more peace of mind lol. Curios though, how much tension do you give it, because i know in the video he says make sure you get 90 degrees of flex, but should it be easy, or moderate. I know don't crank it down to avoid premature water pump failure, just curious though.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Kp5609 said:


> Yup, i bought that belt too, just waiting to put it in now, me and a good friend will most likely be doing it once i hit the mileage. I got the "Ultimate Timing belt kit" from ECS but the garbage URO tensioner was already leaking so i did so searching and found hour stories of these things ****ting out so i figure the manual tension i have yet to read that its failed for anyone yet, so gives me more peace of mind lol. Curios though, how much tension do you give it, because i know in the video he says make sure you get 90 degrees of flex, but should it be easy, or moderate. I know don't crank it down to avoid premature water pump failure, just curious though.


There have been failures of the manual tensioner. Generally the failures are when people overtighten the tensioner and cause damage to the bearing. The tensioner then self destructs pre-maturely and takes your engine with it.

I like my manual tensioner, but there is nothing wrong with an OEM hydro tensioner plus good quality water pump.


----------



## Kp5609 (May 14, 2013)

groggory said:


> There have been failures of the manual tensioner. Generally the failures are when people overtighten the tensioner and cause damage to the bearing. The tensioner then self destructs pre-maturely and takes your engine with it.
> 
> I like my manual tensioner, but there is nothing wrong with an OEM hydro tensioner plus good quality water pump.


Good point, i think i like the idea of the manual tensioner better for some weird reason, but the OEM hydraulic is the only one id go with anyways after reading around and stuff, but it seems a lot of failure is coming from installation errors. we'll see how it goes when i do it for myself.


----------

